# Anyone not Sub-Ohm'ing ?



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

hey 

just a quick poll to see how many people are not vaping at sub-ohm levels. the guys who are happy with their 1.0ohm and above coils.


----------



## hands (2/12/15)

I vape on 2 setups one at 1-1.2ohm and the other 0.5 to 0.6ohm. love them both for different reasons. I don't really have a box to tick


----------



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

hands said:


> I vape on 2 setups one at 1-1.2ohm and the other 0.5 to 0.6ohm. love them both for different reasons. I don't really have a box to tick



new box created for those who are on both sides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (2/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> new box created for those who are on both sides


There will always be one
Thanks for the box

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

hands said:


> There will always be one
> Thanks for the box



your welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (2/12/15)

There is anything higher (or is that lower?) than 0.3ohm ?!?!?!?!?! 

Just kidding, I fell into the *DARK *side of the vaping pool


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/12/15)

Mostly sub-ohm tanks in my rotation, but proper mindless vaping requires something a bit higher than 1.0Ω.


----------



## zadiac (2/12/15)

I sub-ohm for flavor and I like a warm vape. High ohms just don't do it for me.


----------



## DoubleD (2/12/15)

I vape between 0.8 Ω - 1 Ω but dont know what that equates to lol Am I a sub-ohmer?


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> I vape between 0.8 Ω - 1 Ω but dont know what that equates to lol Am I a sub-ohmer?



Yes you are @DoubleD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

I have a few setups for different purposes

Most of my flavour devices are sub ohm RM2 atties - but not deep sub ohm - about 0.8 or 0.9.
The nuppins are at 0.4 to 0.6 - but thats dual coils - so they are 0.8 or 1.2 singles

Then, for mindless vaping at the computer its 1.2 ohms in the Lemo1 and I also use my little Evod (1.8 ohms) for first thing in the morning and stealth vaping.

So, using @shaunnadan 's poll I am a fence sitter. But the reality is i am not undecided or sitting on any fence. I am either in the calm meadow or in the jungle. Because I choose to be there at the time

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (2/12/15)

0.25 to ~0.60 for me 98% of the time

1.4 when I use the Kayfun.


----------



## Dubz (2/12/15)

0.2ohm to 0.6ohm for me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/12/15)

0.3 and 0.5 for both Nuppins, all juices diluted with PG. like the throat hit, hate the clouds. It's all about stealth for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/15)

On my mechanical Squonkers it's between 0.6Ω and 1,1Ω and on my regulated mods with tanks anywhere from 0,3Ω to 0,5Ω.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/15)

0.01ohms and 0.005 ohms atm... TC DNA200...

Not doing it for clouds, just that building a 1ohm Ni200 coil would require a cooking pot for a build-deck lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/12/15)

WHeunis said:


> 0.01ohms and 0.005 ohms atm... TC DNA200...
> 
> Not doing it for clouds, just that building a 1ohm Ni200 coil would require a cooking pot for a build-deck lol!


Good point - with TC sub ohming becomes rather irrelevant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/15)

Andre said:


> Good point - with TC sub ohming becomes rather irrelevant.


Where I am right now... not even kidding... i only know the ohms of my coil coz my Rolo is telling me what it is.

I dont calculate or test anything anymore!
"Hmmm, looks like I can fit about 7 wraps onto this deck"... 5 minutes later ... "Vape the thing! I dont care what resistance it is!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------

